# This is what rescue raffle is for!!



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Leslie, AR | PLEASE HELP! SPONSORS DESPERATELY NEEDED FOR THIS POOR BABY!

Looks like I will be donating to this poor poor baby's care. This is why Rescue Raffle is so important. Donate to any rescue and recieve Rescue Raffle Tickets. Its all for a good cause!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:OHG, she's in a vet hospital now.Thank God she isn't in a shelter!:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:
There arent' enough cryign emoticons fo rthis one!!!!!! I can barely see through tears to type...

I'm donating too.

This is why I push,nag ,kvetch to get more voting in the shelter challenge so we will end this horror....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> :crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:OHG, she's in a vet hospital now.Thank God she isn't in a shelter!:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:
> There arent' enough cryign emoticons fo rthis one!!!!!! I can barely see through tears to type...
> 
> I'm donating too.
> ...


Yes Mitchelle thank god this little precious soul will finally beable to be loved and hugged once she is better.

Mitchelle you might think you push,nag and so on about voting but its your persistance that reminds me to VOTE:thumbsup: Keep it up. Seeing little angels like this one should remind all of us to vote.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is why I remind everyone each time we hold the Rescue Raffle that not all of the fluffs out there have been as lucky as the ones owned by the SM families.

Michelle -- I agree that this is heartbreaking -- but hopefully our efforts will help -- even if only a small amount.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> Yes Mitchelle thank god this little precious soul will finally beable to be loved and hugged once she is better.
> 
> Mitchelle you might think you push,nag and so on about voting but its your persistance that reminds me to VOTE:thumbsup: Keep it up. Seeing little angels like this one should remind all of us to vote.


 
I hope it helps......sometimes I feel like I should let a more popular member take the mantle..maybe they can get more votes going than I can... I worry I'm doing more harm than good,I just believe in it so much and see these fluffs and I can't sleep unless I'm doing something to help...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynne (Angel's Mom) lives in Arkansas and has been approved to be a foster for AMA Rescue. 

I'm not certain who this rescue group is, but maybe AMA can help and can get in touch with Lynne.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am at a loss for words. What is wrong with people?

Bless this sweet angel. Our donation is in the mail.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a very bad person. I want to get my hands on the so-called human beings who did this to her, and I want . You know. We can do what we can to help the babies, but I want to STOP the monsters who do this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just wonder what legal action will come to this monster who did this to this little baby.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I am at a loss for words. What is wrong with people?
> 
> Bless this sweet angel. Our donation is in the mail.


Remember to keep track of your donation to this little girl. So you can get credit for the Rescue Raffle. Thank you for helping her I hope she comes to know what love is suppose to feel like.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm speechless. :smcry: :smcry::smcry:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I hope it helps......sometimes I feel like I should let a more popular member take the mantle..maybe they can get more votes going than I can... I worry I'm doing more harm than good,I just believe in it so much and see these fluffs and I can't sleep unless I'm doing something to help...



You are a popular member so keep doing what your doing!!! Vote people vote!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - if you donate to this little one, please remember to pm me with the amount and that the donations was made directly to the Vet Clinic.

Michelle -- you do a wonderful job -- just keep plugging away.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's heartbreaking, I will never understand the mind that can do this. I will be donating.


----------

